# Least Favorite Magic Player



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

My vote goes to Jerryl Sasser


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Grant Hill has screwed us over, even though it's not really his fault.


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

Keith Bogans. He's the only one I dont like.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

whats wrong with Bogans? He was a steal for us, and should be able to contribute already. It's your opinion, but I just wanna know why you feel that way.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pat Garrity gets my vote. I don't like really dislike him, but he does little outside of shooting threes and I never see him make that many of them. I know the percentages tell me otherwise, but I rarely see him live up to his 3-point specialist moniker.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Short term memory. You're probably just thinking of the playoffs, where he stunk it up:dead:


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> whats wrong with Bogans? He was a steal for us, and should be able to contribute already. It's your opinion, but I just wanna know why you feel that way.


I dont like Bogans because so many Magic fans make him out to be our savior. He's not that great of a player, are you people forgetting that summer league means nothing?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont like Bogans because so many Magic fans make him out to be our savior. He's not that great of a player, are you people forgetting that summer league means nothing?


Nobody is touting him as a savior. What he can do is give is what Sasser couldn't and that is solid minutes off the bench. He's a tough, strong, and experienced guy. 

Orlando needed depth and Bogans give us some of that.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Bogans is great. What the summer league indicates is that he was a major steal for us.

My least favorite is probably Grant Hill as well. This guy has done nothing for this franchise so far... well, none other than taking up cap space...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Tracy McGrady. I just think he's a whimp. When he left TO he got his mom to whine about VC.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Tracy McGrady. I just think he's a whimp. When he left TO he got his mom to whine about VC.


Sounds like some sour grapes to me. No one expected Orlando to get the better cousin.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

the worst player would say is Olumide Oyedeji


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh gee, another bitter Toronto fan (there's a lot of them). Just humor him and if were lucky he'll go away.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Sasser, Garrity, Burke, Oyadeji, Doc Rivers

If we replaced these guys with someone decent.. Magic would be #1 in the East for sure. Docs coaching style isnt bad but some of his decisions lose games for us..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm a Toronto fan, and yet McGrady's one of my favourite players...
But as for my least favourite magic player, it would have to be Pat Garrity, I just dont like his Antoine Walker- style of play.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I'm a Toronto fan, and yet McGrady's one of my favourite players...
> But as for my least favourite magic player, it would have to be Pat Garrity, I just dont like his Antoine Walker- style of play.



I understand your point, but you have to look at Pat for what he is, a long-range shooting scorer. Unfortunately for Pat, with Orlando's complete lack of any kind of big men, especially pre-Gooden, Pat was forced into starting at PF and trying to do things he was never meant or wanted to do. I think he did an admirable job. He always played hard and had some games where he rebounded well, even though he has never been a rebounder and isn't a good athlete.

Pat has always wanted to come off the bench for Orlando and this year he will be able to do that. Most teams would kill for a guy like Garrity to come off the bench and be able to put up 20 or so points on any given night.

Don't blame Pat for Orlando's lack a decent big man, forcing him into a role it wasn't possible for him to excel at.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i really dont like Pat Garrity, but i hate the over-rated TMac even more


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> i really dont like Pat Garrity, but i hate the over-rated TMac even more


Oh man, I agree Tmac is totally overrated.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm sorry... when you get 30+ ppg, 6+rpg 5+apg and aren't the league MVP i find it hard to be overrated.... Although i have a feeling you were being slightly sarcastic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kray_Z_Cat</b>!
> i'm sorry... when you get 30+ ppg, 6+rpg 5+apg and aren't the league MVP i find it hard to be overrated.... Although i have a feeling you were being slightly sarcastic


Me? Sarcastic? Nah, not a chance. Btw, this is not more sarcasm.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Me? Sarcastic? Nah, not a chance. Btw, this is not more sarcasm.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

tmac


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

^^^^ Lol. Why would you hate T-Mac over players like Sasser and DQ? Oh yeah I forgot, because permanently stuck up Kobe's *** and he is the only 2 guard on Kobe's level!!

How about a quick change to this topic, least liked poster on the Magic board? My vote goes to you Grizzo and I'm pretty sure most other people's votes will go to you too.

[*Please refrain from attacking other posters. Thanks*]


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

DQ


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> tmac


There is a surprise, although you have no good reason to dislike him except the fact that he is just as good a player as your boy Kobe.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I cant go past Spazzer... I mean is the guy retarded or something? He stinks up the court every time he steps on.


----------

